# 2007 Field Fun League



## SOLIDEAGLE (Dec 19, 2005)

Solideagle

TFAA Saltgrass #1 4-15-07
BHFSL
Field, 14 Round - 223
Hunter, 14 Round - 228 

No body else shooting field yet?


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

going to the range today


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*scores*

please pm me you scores and shooting style. 

Has anyone looked at the link pm me with what you think.

thanks Jeff


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

will shoot 14 field tues nite. shoot freestyle/limited. club shot 28 field sat. but I was down and couldn't shoot. Only had 9 shooters fo the sat shoot. next club shoot is the third sat of may. check out our web site at www.chickasawarchery.com
Frank


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Field League*

OK Jeff, I put my scope back yesterday, sighted in my bow and shot a 244 half on a Hunter Round, not bad considering I have not shot my scope since early March.

[email protected]
FSL


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

For those of you who don't know, Onebowtie has organized a "Copper John Field Distance shoot". It is done by shooting a half field round and keeping track of score from shortest (35 foot walkup) to longest shot (80 yard walk up).

Scores are due Wednesday evenings at midnight each week. Somebody will win a Copper John sight every week. Just an FYI...everyone is welcome and you don't have to shoot the best score to win the sight.

Here is how the scores should be pm'ed to OBT

User Name scores

For example,
TCR1 19 20 20 20 20 19 20 20 18 20 20 19 20 18

So for instance I shot a 19 on the 35 yd bunny/birdy, a 20 on the 15 yder, a 20 on the 20 yder, a 20 on the 25 yder, a 20 on the 30 yder, and a 19 on the 35 yd fan.....

Hope you guys will participate...it is elimination from target to target depending on the numbe of participants. OBT can start the elimination at any target and go in any order.

Good luck and hope to see you guys playing!


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

shot my first full field round (1/2),and kept score.
254 for the half with a 3 on the 50 yd target. also a 19 on the 15 & 20, and a 17 on the 30 yd. for a change yardages were right on the money. This new Montega is a shooter.
Frank:darkbeer:


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Shot a full 28 ifaa field on Sunday , shot 430 for the round , Bowhunter style , short stab , no sights 1 anchor 

THats my best for the round 

Got our Nats coming up next weekend , So I will be shooting 2 field , 2 hunter and an Animal inside 4 days we will be running


----------



## smithdj86 (May 7, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I live in NC and was noticing the state champion freestyle limited adult(fingers) shot field and hunter rounds in the 460 range. I used to shoot these rounds 20 years ago and the state champions would shoot 500 rounds with fingers. Is the new equiptment these days so fast that it is unforgiving and thus the lower scores? or is it just that people dont shoot field and hunter rounds anymore? weird.......thanks

Dean


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*field rounds*

they are very few finger shooters and even fewer places to shoot field rounds. i personally have shot a few rounds over 500. shot 486-506 out at nationals this yr. shot over 500 hunter and 499-498 field last yr nationals. you talk about 500's i am looking at getting to 530-540 that is what it takes to win. who knows what is going to come of any finger shooting at national level and any where else. no kids doing it any more. the shop i getstuff at used to be full of barebow shooters now hardly a finger shooter any more shooting there.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

shot at the club today , 

448 for a Field round pb for me at the club


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Dean I don't remember when they changed the target and scoring but it was about that time, it went from a 5- 4 score to a 5-4-3 score. A little harder to get the four hundred scores now. 
Charlie


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

I haven't shot field in years theres not any around any more. When I could shoot field I shot NFFA PRO free style limited (fingers ) shot 500s to 530s. Won the mid westerns once with 1067 back in the 90's just a head of my good friend Ed Rowde. Not many finger shooter around any more. I don't shoot finger any more


----------



## fisher (Jan 17, 2008)

*field& hunter round*

If you are looking for a place to shoot a field&hunter round come to Shawnee archers in Lewistown,Pa. we have a 28 target course outside , 11 targets in the field where we hold the SC region of the PSAA in June. and we also have 11 shooting lanes indoors. fell free to get von our web sight at shawneearchersinc.com, feel free to look and e-mail question to any officer. have a great day


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Garden State Archers last Sunday BHFSL first shoot of the year 243 field, 243 Hunter. At least I was consistent.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm confused !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrSmooth (May 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Ttt


----------

